# Poisonous Trees and Plants



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello,
I want to fence off a larger area for my goats and it's wooded and I have been looking on the Internet to determine poisonous plants and now I am scared I might miss something and they will eat it and it will kill them. :? 
I noticed a hugh cherry tree that hangs over the area they are in now and I was in panic because now I notice more of them. I just can't believe they could not have eaten from the tree before like in the fall when the leaves fell off.
Can anyone suggest a good site to ID trees?
Should I be in panic over letting them in the woods? :scratch: I really dont want to cut down trees unless I have to.
Thanks


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I use arborday.org , it has a very good list and then has drawings of what kind of leaves the tree has. I would say that if you do have a lot of poisionous trees than you should either cut them down (could be a big job), or just not let them in the woods. If you don't have too many, fence around them if possible.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I was told by poison control (for humans anyway) that cherry pits are toxic due to cyanide concentrations in them. I have also heard that dried leaves can be but have never seen anything authoritative on it. If it's true it's just the pits (lol) then you could just restrict their access during the time cherrys are ripening and fallling. I would suspect that cherry pits would need to be crunched before there would be a problem.
My favorite poison plant lis is http://www.vth.colostate.edu/poisonous_ ... search.cfm


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a lot of Milk Weed growing on the property. I called the PA Extension Service guy, he said goats are pretty good at "knowing" what they can't eat. I've gone through the pasture and looked at plants they tend to leave alone, and some of them are on the "no-no" list. So, I take them out as I find them, but I've stopped "freaking out" when I see a bad one. My Cashmere goats eat the wild azealea in the back pasture (we cut most of it out and burned it, I'm talking about the regrowth) with no ill effect. :scratch:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

ha i wish mine knew which ones not to eat. if they get out the first thing they go for asre the rhpdies and foxglove.
beth


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

delete


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I did ask Hubby to get rid of the Yew's that were in the yard...some things are just too poisonous to have around. Maybe I should get rid of the Rods too.


----------

